
Microsoft Complains about Google's Monopoly: Fails to See Irony - nickb
http://googlewatch.eweek.com/content/google_vs_microsoft/meet_google_search_giant_monopolist_extraordinaire.html
======
DarrenStuart
I think its more a case of well if we can't do it why should you be allowed
too.

Google are treading a fine line with the power they have these days. I
personally don't see a problem with MS bundling browsers or google buying
doubleclick...

